# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Khám phá nét ẩm thực của "mỹ nữ thành Nam" - Giang Tô Trung Quốc

## yeudulich

Giang Tô là một trong tám trường phái ẩm thực lớn của Trung Quốc. Người Hoa thường ví trường phái ẩm thực Giang Tô như người đẹp phương Nam để cân bằng với sự khỏe mạnh, đậm đà của “chàng trai” Sơn Đông, nét lãng mạn của lãng tử Quảng Đông hay chất uyên bác, đầy đủ trong ẩm thực Tứ Xuyên.

Một lần có dịp ghé thăm vùng đất Giang Tô, du khách thường ít bỏ lỡ cơ hội khám phá nét ẩm thực của "mỹ nữ thành Nam" dịu dàng mà quyến rũ này.
*
Mỹ nữ thanh thoát*


Người Hoa thường khái quát hương vị của bốn trường phái ẩm thực lớn trong câu “đông chua, tây cay, nam ngọt, bắc mặn” và ẩm thực Giang Tô thuộc vào nhóm “nam ngọt”, hương vị thường có vị ngọt và thanh dịu. Người vùng Giang Tô thường lựa chọn nguyên liệu rất kỹ càng, cách chế biến cũng tinh tế cầu kỳ hơn phía Bắc nhưng quan trọng nhất là cốt sao phải giữ cho được hương vị tươi mới của nguyên liệu ban đầu.

Nhiều du khách dừng chân ở Vô Tích thường bị đánh lừa vị giác khi được thưởng thức món tôm nõn trắng đặc sản xứ này. Tôm trắng được liệt vào hàng đặc sản trong “Thái Hồ tam bạch” cùng với cá trắng và cá kim ngân, thoạt trông ban đầu chẳng khác gì món tôm bột chay nên thực khách ăn cũng ngại đũa, mãi về sau qua lời hướng dẫn viên, mới vỡ lẽ vừa thưởng thức một trong tam bạch lừng danh của Thái Hồ.

Chiêm nghiệm lại, mới thấy vị tôm thanh nhẹ nhàng đến mức tưởng như không mùi vị, nhưng chất ngọt lẫn khuất trong từng thớ thịt trắng nõn thì khó lòng quên được. Đó là ấn tượng đầu tiên về sự thanh thoát, nhẹ nhàng của ẩm thực vùng Giang Tô!


Riêng những ai thích ẩm thực theo phong cách cung đình và sang trọng, hai địa chỉ nổi danh nhất ở Tô Châu thường được nhắc đến nhiều là Đắc Nguyệt Lâu và Tùng Hạc Lâu. Nếu như Đắc Nguyệt Lâu cuốn hút thực khách bằng cách thay đổi món ăn đặc trưng theo từng mùa thì Tùng Hạc Lâu lại có một lịch sử hơn 200 năm từ đời vua Càn Long.

Các phố ẩm thực Thập Toàn, Phượng Hoàng, đường Can Tương cũng ngày đêm nhộn nhịp du khách thưởng thức các món trứ danh thuộc trường phái hấp, ninh, tần, như tùng thử quế ngư, canh suông vi cá, gà nấu dưa hấu, canh rau nhút Tây Hồ…

Ngoài ra còn các món ăn nhẹ của Tô Châu đã nổi tiếng khắp nơi như đậu hũ khô, hạt dưa hoa hồng, kẹo hạt tùng, bánh mặn mỡ lợn - những món ăn từng một thời gợi một không khí ẩm thực đặc sắc trong truyện Kim Dung! Món nào cũng chứa đựng tất cả sự tươi mát của nguyên liệu, sử dụng cái ngọt của đường phèn để tạo nên sự thanh mát tột cùng cho người thưởng thức.

Tìm về dân dã

Cách thú vị nhất để thưởng thức ẩm thực một vùng đất lạ không gì thú vị hơn là nếm những món ngon đường phố. Để bắt đầu một ngày mới, hãy thưởng thức bữa sáng mang đậm chất truyền thống Trung Hoa với dầu chá quẩy, món dân dã hiện diện ở mọi ngõ đường. Quẩy nóng giòn ăn kèm với tô cháo trắng hay ly sữa đậu nành, đạm bạc mà dễ ăn.

Chiếc quẩy đơn giản nhưng ẩn sau đó là một sự tích dài. Tương truyền, món ăn này ra đời từ chuyện trung thần Nhạc Phi bị vợ chồng “Hán gian” Tần Cối bày mưu hãm hại chết thảm. Để nguyền rủa hai vợ chồng độc ác này, người Trung Quốc đã nghĩ ra một món ăn làm từ bột, có hai thanh dài tượng trưng cho hai người rồi chiên ngập trong chảo dầu, ngụ ý nhúng vạc dầu sôi hai con quỷ là vợ chồng Tần Cối!

Từ đó, món ăn có tên “du tạc cối” (dầu chiên Tần Cối), phát âm theo tiếng Quảng Đông là dầu chá quẩy. Món ăn này ở Trung Quốc rất rẻ, hai tệ (khoảng 5.000 đồng) có thể mua được năm ba cái dài ngoằng, đủ cho một bữa sáng đơn giản và tiện dụng.


Kế đến là các món bánh hấp từ bột gạo, đủ hình dạng, đủ loại nhân, được hấp trong xửng bốc khói nghi ngút, tỏa hương thơm lựng, đủ sức quyến rũ bất kỳ du khách nào vô tình đi ngang. Món ăn sáng hấp dẫn khác của người Giang Tô là bánh bột chiên trứng, có cách làm gần như bánh cuốn trứng nhưng lại chiên thay vì nướng. 


Người đầu bếp tráng một lớp bột mỏng trên chiếc chảo dẹt bằng phẳng, đến độ vừa khô mặt thì đập vào đấy quả trứng, chút gia vị, rắc thật nhiều hành lá rồi cuốn lại. Món ăn mới ra lò nóng hổi, cắn vào vừa có chút giòn tan của lớp vỏ, rồi lại đến hương thơm và sự béo mềm của trứng vừa chín tới, đủ sức khiến những người háu ăn phải bỏng lưỡi vì sức nóng.

Dạo một vòng với ẩm thực Giang Tô, thấy bụng đầy mà lòng thanh. Có lẽ, điều đó tạo nên một sức cuốn hút kỳ diệu của một vùng đất dành cho du khách…



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn món ăn này chỉ thấy tò mò

----------

